# Sword tail fry with 1month platies



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

is it safe to keep my 1 month old platy (2) with my newborn sword tails??


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

most likely. As long as the month old platy fry did not suddenly grow big enough to eat the otheres. all my fry are different ages. some 1=2 months. some only a week. never had any problems.


----------

